# Digital warriors



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

my first go at Warhammer daz work


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

The terminator looks great, but the marine seems a little bit.....under whelming, probably because his bolter and shoulder pads are way...way...way...to small.

Still a great job though


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

aww thanks for pointing them out


----------

